# Clarkii clown emergency.......



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have bought 2 Clarkii Clown fish (about 1").One is fine, swimming,eating,chasing the other etc.But the other has a problem. It is not coming out of its shelter which it has made behind a coral.Its two eyes have bulged outwards.Moreover its not eating. Its just one day since I have bought them. There is only 2 of them in the tank. I have given the fish a freash water bath.But it did not help.Moreover the fish is becoming overly stressed.I have movedit to a Qt.What treatment shall I do?????????


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You will find it very important to post your water parameters when asking for help. Also, what size is your tank?


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry I should have told that before.Here it is........

I have the tank for five to six months. 
Nitrate and nitrite is normal but there is full of red algae. 
No live rock but one small(very small) crab(don't know name.10% water change every 1 month. 
150 Watt 'Resun' thermostat.2 Common Clowns(2" nearly),1 Clarkii Clown(1"). 
Shell dust.Diet-Frozen shrimp,Tetra bits,Tetra marine flake food,Bio grains. 
Situated in the dining room.The tank is about 10ft away from window.Sunlight falls on it both on morning and afternoon. 
I place in QT for 3 weeks for new arrivals.


----------

